# شجعوا صغار النفوس



## KOKOMAN (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شجعوا صغار النفوس
( اتس 5 : 14 )


فى معالجة صغر النفس
---------------------------


تشجيع أصحاب النفوس الصغيرة يعنى بث روح الامل والرجاء فى داخلهم ليس ققط من اجل ان يعيشوا فى سلام وفرح ولكن وبالاكثر لمساعدتهم على معرفة قدر ما فى المسيحية والمسيح من رجاء ويقين ومجد ...

ولكى تثمر خدمتنا لصغار النفوس لابد أن نضع نصب أعيننا كل حين عمل المسيح وفكره من ناحية الرعاية والبذل ، وهذا يقتضى سلوكنا حسب فكر المسيح و إرادة إنجيلة المبارك... فلاشك أن خدمة تشجيع صغار النفوس خدمة ليست بسيطة بل تحتاج لمزيد من الوعى والمثابرة ، كما تحتاج ايضا لمزيد من الحكمة والصبر ..




صديقى :

*+لا تنظر لإمكانياتك البسيطة فتضعف ولا تقدر أن تبدأ أو تبدأ ولا تستطيع أن تكمل ، بل ليكن نظرك فى كل حين إلى الله الذى يبارك فى القليل الذى فى الحياة فيصير كل غنى وشبع وسلام .
*

+ لا يمكن فصل النجاح فى خدمة تشجيع صغار النفوس عن الالتزام فى خدمة هذه النفوس ببعض الامور والتى من أهمها : الأسلوب الراقى المتحضر ، طول الأناة ، عدم اليأس ، التدقيق والحكمة ، التحرر من اللجوء للمجاملة والمبالغة والنفاق ..


+ كل إنسان قد أوتمن على وزنات ، إن تاجر وربح بها حتما سيتغير حاله من اليأس والفشل وصغر النفس إلى التهليل بلا انقطاع لاسم الرب ومجد صنيعه فى الحياة ، لذا فعليك أن تكتشف نفسك وقد ما أعطى لك من وزنات لأن هذا سيساعدك كثيرا على التحرر من صغر النفس ومساؤه .

+ ضع نصب عينيك ، كلما حوربت بصغر النفس ، اختيار الرب للتلاميذ صغار النفوس ، فلقد أختار بطرس صياد السمك فصار اسمه مكرم جدا إلى أبد الدهور، وأختار شاول الذى اضطهد كنيسته بإفراط فصار أعظم كارز فى التاريخ .. إن الله ينظر إلى استعداد النفس للتغير حسب إراداته لا ضعف النفس وعجزها عن تحقيق مشيئته. .


صديقى ، إن كل مكان قد حل به الرب أحدث فيه تغيرا عظيما ودائما ،وكل نفس تعاملت معه نالت أيضا تغييرا وبركة وخلاصا ، لذا فهو يقدر أن يهبك سلاما وعزاء لنفسك وقدرة وحكمة لتشجيع الاخرين ايضا على الخروج من دائرة الصغر والياس والفشل ، أطلب منه الآن لكى يهبك ذلك ، ولك القرار والمصير .

​


----------



## happy angel (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*"أَنْذِرُوا الَّذِينَ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ. شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ. أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 5: 14)
ميرسى ياابنى موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## عروس البحر (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*ثانكس على الموضوع المفيد *

*تقبل مروري *​


----------



## candy shop (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا كوكو

موضوع جميل اوى ومفيد 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *"أَنْذِرُوا الَّذِينَ بِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ. شَجِّعُوا صِغَارَ النُّفُوسِ. أَسْنِدُوا الضُّعَفَاءَ. تَأَنَّوْا عَلَى الْجَمِيعِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 5: 14)
> ميرسى ياابنى موضوع جميل
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميررسى على مرورك يا امى *

*  ربنا يبارك حيات**ك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2010)

عروس البحر قال:


> *ثانكس على الموضوع المفيد *
> 
> *تقبل مروري *​


*ميررسى على مرورك يا فندم*

*  ربنا يبارك حيات**ك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااا كوكو
> 
> موضوع جميل اوى ومفيد
> 
> ...


*ميررسى على مرورك يا أمى*

*  ربنا يبارك حيات**ك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

ميررسى على مرورك يا سعد  
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

> *+لا تنظر لإمكانياتك البسيطة فتضعف ولا تقدر أن تبدأ أو تبدأ ولا تستطيع أن تكمل ، بل ليكن نظرك فى كل حين إلى الله الذى يبارك فى القليل الذى فى الحياة فيصير كل غنى وشبع وسلام .*​


*
فى منتهى الروعه
شكراا
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

ميررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 
ربنا يباركك​


----------

